# Moving from Sydney Australia to NYC



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok it a nutshell my husband and I have decided if he gets a good offer we will move to NYC for about 2 years. This all started when a company called "The PGC Group" emailed him and told him his skills are hot at the moment in the IT industry and are willing to "help" us with the job, relocaltion etc. Now the money is compariable to here in sydney however its the tax breaks they have said we would get is what makes it a very attractive offer. We would be doing it for the experience and the wonderful opportunity as we are both in our 40's now and really still young enough to do it. We have two kids a 2 year old and a 7 year old. I would not work even though the visa we get allows me to do so but I want to take care of my girls.

Now we are prepared to live in an apartment in manhattan if we can afford it however I have been looking at different areas and really would love advice from fellow Aussies living in NYC what their thoughts are?

I recently returned from LA as I went to visit a friend who has been living there for 3 years and had a ball. She lives in Irvine OC which was nice but very "truman show" for me so I dont want to live out of NYC if I can.

This is happening VERY FAST but I want to hear as much of the good and bad stuff before with actually sign on the dotted line.

I have been looking a rents in Manhattan on NY Times and there seems to be ALOT available in the hell's kitchen, midtown west district? Why is that?


Thanks is advance to whoever reads this


----------



## USC (Jun 13, 2010)

hutais said:


> Ok it a nutshell my husband and I have decided if he gets a good offer we will move to NYC for about 2 years. This all started when a company called "The PGC Group" emailed him and told him his skills are hot at the moment in the IT industry and are willing to "help" us with the job, relocaltion etc. Now the money is compariable to here in sydney however its the tax breaks they have said we would get is what makes it a very attractive offer. We would be doing it for the experience and the wonderful opportunity as we are both in our 40's now and really still young enough to do it. We have two kids a 2 year old and a 7 year old. I would not work even though the visa we get allows me to do so but I want to take care of my girls.
> 
> Now we are prepared to live in an apartment in manhattan if we can afford it however I have been looking at different areas and really would love advice from fellow Aussies living in NYC what their thoughts are?
> 
> ...


You need to do some due diligence on PGC before you give them any money (which I suspect they wil soonl ask you for).

I took a look at their website:

Contact thePGCgroup

Red flags:

(a) They are not listed in any phone book and are using a 917 number for their NYC office, which 90% of the time is reserved for cell phones.

(b) A WHOIS on their domain reveals that they are registered out of Chile which is extremely unusual for a US company:

"Registrant:
Ripoll Garrido, Daniel Alberto
PGC Global Cosulting Ltda.
Avenida Pocuro 2639
Depto 11
Santiago, RM 7510787
CL"

(c) A google on their Seattle number reveals that this number is also associated with their related company CXC Global, the website of which no longer exists.

(d) None of the phone numbers in the other cities seem to be listed which suggests that they might be using cell phones and virtual offices.

(e) The Vancouver number is listed in an online directory (but again not listed in the phone company directory) and they describe their line of work thus:

"Cxc Canada +1 604 800 0409 
Vancouver, BC 

…and/or work permit facilitation, salary packaging, contract management, tax compliance and insurances, thus making their professional lives more … 

Tax Compliance - Payroll Services"


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

um will have to look more into it. We do however have 2 friends that have used them and are currently living in NYC.

Thanks so much for doing that!!


----------



## USC (Jun 13, 2010)

hutais said:


> um will have to look more into it. We do however have 2 friends that have used them and are currently living in NYC.
> 
> Thanks so much for doing that!!


Okay, to answer your question on Hell's Kitchen (which is 34 to 57 Streets and 8th to 12th Avenues). The neighborhood still has a lot of warehouses and is home to a lot of the garment district crowd. Many of the apartment buildings are older. So, you will get a good deal on the rent especially with the recession, over which has driven down rents all over Manhattan. 

If you decide to pick Hell's Kitchen you might have to send your kids to private schools as the Public Schools in this neighborhood are not up to snuff.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow that is great info as we have a 7 year old that would need to go to a school locally. One of our friends lives in Lincon Square which he said was great and very kid friendly. He also suggested the UWS if we wanted cheaper rent. I am happy to live in an apartment. I just want to find a place where it's kid friendly as I Also have a 2 year old and I won't be working. This is why I don't want to move out. How is Brooklyn? I have heard some parts are ok like park slope ?


----------



## USC (Jun 13, 2010)

hutais said:


> Wow that is great info as we have a 7 year old that would need to go to a school locally. One of our friends lives in Lincon Square which he said was great and very kid friendly. He also suggested the UWS if we wanted cheaper rent. I am happy to live in an apartment. I just want to find a place where it's kid friendly as I Also have a 2 year old and I won't be working. This is why I don't want to move out. How is Brooklyn? I have heard some parts are ok like park slope ?


Lincoln Square is good. UWS is very good provided you stay between 60 and 96 Street and CPW and Amsterdam. Brooklyn (lots of Aussies but they are younger in their 20s) in general not so good except for pockets like Park Slope (which is excellent but expensive), Sheepshead Bay, etc. In a nutshell, 15% of Brooklyn is really good and 85% really bad (don't take me too literally on the percentages but you get my drift).

If you don't mind moving out you might want to consider Long Island/Westchester. They have some of the best Public Schools in the country. They outdo even the Private Schools. However, you won't get the glamour of Manhattan and in all probability you will end up in a house rather than an apartment (you can rent an apartment if you like but most people go the house route).


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

[=USC;328217]Lincoln Square is good. UWS is very good provided you stay between 60 and 96 Street and CPW and Amsterdam. Brooklyn (lots of Aussies but they are younger in their 20s) in general not so good except for pockets like Park Slope (which is excellent but expensive), Sheepshead Bay, etc. In a nutshell, 15% of Brooklyn is really good and 85% really bad (don't take me too literally on the percentages but you get my drift).

If you don't mind moving out you might want to consider Long Island/Westchester. They have some of the best Public Schools in the country. They outdo even the Private Schools. However, you won't get the glamour of Manhattan and in all probability you will end up in a house rather than an apartment (you can rent an apartment if you like but most people go the house route).[/QUOTE]

Yes see I want to stay away from moving out as I live 10pm from the CBD of Sydney here so not moving to NYC to live in the suburbs. I will feel so isolated therefore that is why I would rather live closer and in an apartment. It's just different when you have kids so that is why location is so I
Important.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry I was replying from my iphone and the typing is so much harder!

On my laptop now 

Now what I was trying to say is that here in Sydney I live about 10kms form the CBD so I really dont want to move out the the suburbs over there. The whole idea is to experience the city but doing it in an are where the kids are also catered for. I do want my daughter to go to a public school however one that is ok. 
We need to now work out how much rent we want to pay as we also want to do as much travelling around the US as we can while we are there. I suppose when we get there we will be in a hotel till we organise a place but at least i sort of know where I want to be.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Redwood BM said:


> Tell your husband we can offer him a better deal than PCG.... Same deal but better...
> 
> Let me know if you are interested?



Sure we will listen to all options 

Email him on removed email address

We are still keeping our options all open


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

hutais said:


> Sure we will listen to all options
> 
> Email him on removed email address in quoted post.
> 
> We are still keeping our options all open



Assuming he is your husband - posting his resume in a one-liner on a public forum? ???


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

twostep said:


> Assuming he is your husband - posting his resume in a one-liner on a public forum? ???



Thanks for that


----------



## Panda79 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi,

I was looking at the PCG group to help me find work in NYC. How has your experience been with them? Did they find a job for your husband and have you guys successfully obtain the E3 visa?

My boyfriend lives in Prospect Heights in Brooklyn. Great location to prospect park and walking distance to Park Slope but a lot cheaper. Lots of family around here and I'd prefer it to Manhattan if I had family.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi There,

Look we have not signed up yet as he has had a few other offers and we would rather have a secured job to go to rather than look for work there. So far the service is ok and like I said 2 of my husbands friends have used them and they did help quite a bit in the whole relocation process. Either way if the other 2 opportunities fall through we will go with them. The only thing is they said we would have to go to Tronoto to apply for the E3 visa as the Sydney US consulate is not issuing them? I rang them this morning and this is NOT the case so just waiting to hear their explanation? I dont want to do that as I have 2 young children so I am not extending the trip over there like that when I could do it here in sydney.

I do have my heart set on Manhattan and the rent in the UWS seems ok  and that area is very child freiendly it seems.


----------



## Portlandgirl (Sep 25, 2009)

hutais said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Look we have not signed up yet as he has had a few other offers and we would rather have a secured job to go to rather than look for work there. So far the service is ok and like I said 2 of my husbands friends have used them and they did help quite a bit in the whole relocation process. Either way if the other 2 opportunities fall through we will go with them. The only thing is they said we would have to go to Tronoto to apply for the E3 visa as the Sydney US consulate is not issuing them? I rang them this morning and this is NOT the case so just waiting to hear their explanation? I dont want to do that as I have 2 young children so I am not extending the trip over there like that when I could do it here in sydney.
> 
> I do have my heart set on Manhattan and the rent in the UWS seems ok  and that area is very child freiendly it seems.


What area of IT is your husband in? Is he a Developer? We are thining of E3 and I looked at the PGC website and wondered what sort of people they are interested in.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Portlandgirl said:


> What area of IT is your husband in? Is he a Developer? We are thining of E3 and I looked at the PGC website and wondered what sort of people they are interested in.



Yes he is  We are looking at other options at the moment but the people we know that have used them have been happy with their service


----------



## Panda79 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hope everything worked out with your husband getting the IT job here. I have been offered a job and in the process of going through the e3 visa. Didn't use pcg in the end and will be flying to London to arrange the visa. Enjoy the UWS, it's lovely around there. When you've settled in, I hope you take a day out to come visit park slope and the Brooklyn museum. The kids would love it.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Panda79 said:


> Hope everything worked out with your husband getting the IT job here. I have been offered a job and in the process of going through the e3 visa. Didn't use pcg in the end and will be flying to London to arrange the visa. Enjoy the UWS, it's lovely around there. When you've settled in, I hope you take a day out to come visit park slope and the Brooklyn museum. The kids would love it.


Thanks for that  We plan to be there in October. We are still in the process of selling property and at this stage still going to use PGC but that may change? We are staying in a hotel for 3/4 weeks till we find an apartment .

All the best to you too!


----------



## wanttoworkinny (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm currently looking for work in New York and have a few jobs that I may get an offer for. I have applied for an E3 visa in the past and got a 'have to go back to melbourne' response from Ottawa and a 'sorry can't issue' from Melbourne. This was due to being hired through a consulting firm to consult to a large bank. Has anyone had success in getting a visa from Toronto in the last couple of weeks? I see that they have brought in a new booking system. Last time I booked in ottawa I used a booking agent and paid $100 to get an appointment the following week. I'm just wondering what to do if I get a job offer in the next couple of days?

Cheers.


----------



## Panda79 (Jul 14, 2010)

wanttoworkinny said:


> I'm currently looking for work in New York and have a few jobs that I may get an offer for. I have applied for an E3 visa in the past and got a 'have to go back to melbourne' response from Ottawa and a 'sorry can't issue' from Melbourne. This was due to being hired through a consulting firm to consult to a large bank. Has anyone had success in getting a visa from Toronto in the last couple of weeks? I see that they have brought in a new booking system. Last time I booked in ottawa I used a booking agent and paid $100 to get an appointment the following week. I'm just wondering what to do if I get a job offer in the next couple of days?
> 
> Cheers.


I'm surprised that neither Ottawa or Melbourne don't issue E3 as any consulate that offer non-immigrant visas should be able to do it. I haven't gone to Toronto but flew back to London. Waiting time is about 2 weeks in London for appointments. Belfast is even faster, they had appointments withing a couple of days but I used to live in London so it was easier for me to go there instead.

Good luck!


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

That sounds strange? I know Melbourne and Sydney are not for consulting firms however Toronto still does? I doubled checked here in Sydney and they said they do so who knows.

We are hoping to get a job before we head over soon and then we will do everyting here in Sydney.

My husband is heading over after 30 Sep when his contract finishes here so I will find out more then I suppose.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

hutais said:


> Hi There,
> 
> 
> I do have my heart set on Manhattan and the rent in the UWS seems ok  and that area is very child freiendly it seems.



Hello - I don't want to offend anyone here, but how do you guys do it? I wonder how some are able to get a job that will actually afford you a rent on the UWS, and yet there are so many IT people and developers out of work here. Those rents are very expensive - I live in NYC myself - in fact, born and raised in Manhattan, and the only reason why I live here is because I sort of inherited my place. 

But if I had to leave NYC and come back on my current salary, I wouldn't be able to afford my place (and neither would all the students/developers) who are out of work. (I am at the graduate level, by the way). Anyway, we are hitting almost 10% unemployment if not more.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Stormgal 

Firstly for us its a temporary thing 2 year max. I love Australia especially Sydney where I live and could not imagine ever living away from here forever.


Here in Sydney life is very expensive!! Our rents probably not as bad as Manhattan but food/clothes etc is alot more expensive and many New Yorkers have said to me that coming from Sydney it wont be to much adjusment. Other places in Austrlia things would be very different I do agree.

Also my husband has over 20 years experience and has worked in London,Ireland and is currently working for the largest investment bank here in Australia which apparently in NYC seems to open a lot of doors??

He has a very good reputation and he is getting quite a bit of interest from prospective employers in NYC and Boston.


Things could be different we start living there but most Aussie's we know seem quite happy to be there??


----------



## plucko (Jul 26, 2011)

I have also been contacted by thePGCgroup. I was wondering if you could tell me how your experience was with them while finding a job/relocating to the US? Did everything go as you hoped? How is your husband finding his new role?

Anybody else with experience in this company is also welcome to chime in!


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

plucko said:


> I have also been contacted by thePGCgroup. I was wondering if you could tell me how your experience was with them while finding a job/relocating to the US? Did everything go as you hoped? How is your husband finding his new role?
> 
> Anybody else with experience in this company is also welcome to chime in!


Long story! But NO we didn't go with them. At the last minute they had problems I believe with attaining visas from memory??It was not a good experience.Lucky for us we discovered this prior to leaving for the US.

Here in the US you need to be employed by a US company rather than a contractor otherwise attaining an E3 visa can be a problem.

My husband was lucky to find employment here and he is employed with a US company. 
His company paid for his E3 visa also and we will simply renew every 2 years.
Are you in IT?
I would suggest if you do go with them that you get your visa in Australia not anywhere else. You dont want to come over here then have issues with your visa.
I to be honest don't understand what they can offer?? They cannot "employ you" so what are they offering??


----------



## plucko (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh wow...it's a good thing that you found out before you left!

Yes, I am also in IT. I work as a software developer. 

From your reply I assume that your husband is now working as a a full-time employee of another company (non-contractor)?

As I understand it, I guess they "help" you to look for work in the US. It seems like they are essentially a recruitment group who hire people from overseas to work in the US.

Glad to hear that everything worked out for your in the end!


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

plucko said:


> Oh wow...it's a good thing that you found out before you left!
> 
> Yes, I am also in IT. I work as a software developer.
> 
> ...


No they had nothing to do with anything in our case. They have helped in the past others however there is a really crack down here with recruitment companies and contractors.My husband did it all from his own connections. He is also a Software developer.The ideal situation would be to get employment while your still in Australia. 
If they can secure a full-time position for you while your in Australia I say go for it.If not just come prepared to do it all yourself which for us worked out perfectly.
GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

hutais said:


> No they had nothing to do with anything in our case. They have helped in the past others however there is a really crack down here with recruitment companies and contractors.My husband did it all from his own connections. He is also a Software developer.The ideal situation would be to get employment while your still in Australia.
> If they can secure a full-time position for you while your in Australia I say go for it.If not just come prepared to do it all yourself which for us worked out perfectly.
> GOOD LUCK!!


Now that you have been there for awhile, how do you like it? We just got back from visiting New York City. We love it there and go every summer. We stay right in mid-Manhattan.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

plucko said:


> Oh wow...it's a good thing that you found out before you left!
> 
> Yes, I am also in IT. I work as a software developer.
> 
> ...


I am a self employed Software developer ( embedded real-time ). The high tech world is booming right now and companies are crying for qualified workers. This is especially true in the San Francisco Bay area ( where I usually work ). That area is as hot as it was back in the late 90's. They are paying very high salaries.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

JohnSoCal said:


> Now that you have been there for awhile, how do you like it? We just got back from visiting New York City. We love it there and go every summer. We stay right in mid-Manhattan.



We LOVE LOVE LOVE it here. There really is no other city like new York. I dont think its for everyone but for us its really a wonderful opportunity.

We planned two years but who knows maybe longer as we have no plans of returning soon.

Thank you so much for asking!

I will say I have done my fair share for New York tourism as I have had that many friends and family come over and them too love it here.

I do write a blog to keep friends and family updated but not to sure if I am allowed to post it in here?


----------



## Bommies (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi, just wondering how you found pgcgroup and their fees. I also have been contacted by them via LinkedIn and just trying to see if they are legitimate as their fees for visa application is expensive


----------



## Panda79 (Jul 14, 2010)

Bommies said:


> Hi, just wondering how you found pgcgroup and their fees. I also have been contacted by them via LinkedIn and just trying to see if they are legitimate as their fees for visa application is expensive


Hi, I'm not sure what visa you're referring too but I'm on the E3. The company I worked for got their lawyers to do mine so they covered the cost. I have had two E3 with two separate companies and it's pretty straight-forward and you can certiainly do it without lawyers involved. Is PGCGroup offering to find you work or have you found a job and now need to apply for a visa?


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Long story but we did not go with them which in the end we are glad with. My advice is to ensure you have permanent work here in the USA as contract work is not permitted on a E3 visa!!!!!

My husband works for an American company over here and is a permanent employee. We just need to renew our visa every 2 years.No need for lawyers as the E3 is pretty straight forward. Company just pays for a trip out of the USA to get it renewed.


----------



## Bommies (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for that. They seemed to be working as a recruitment company and they role they are trying to get me is a contract role for Microsoft. Is e3 does not support contract roles in the US then I have to look into that.

Thanks


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Be very careful!!! 

Again my advice is to look for permanent work  Its the only way you will be 100% sure you will not have dramas over here or at the US consulate.


----------



## softyCanada (Jun 19, 2012)

*Any info on The PGC Group ?*



Bommies said:


> Thanks for that. They seemed to be working as a recruitment company and they role they are trying to get me is a contract role for Microsoft. Is e3 does not support contract roles in the US then I have to look into that.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
Did you finally worked with them to get your job at Microsoft ?
I have a contractor job lined up in Canada but need to be employed to obtain a working permit. The PGC Group has offered to act as my employer so that I can be consultant on that job. Do you have any info about them ? That would be very helpful !!!
Thanks.


----------

